# Elgar's Cello Concerto- Favorite recordings



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay time to stir up the pot.

The favorite (not necessarily best) 3 versions of the Elgar cello concerto for me is:

1) Alisa Weilerstein's version on Decca
2) Jacqueline du Pre's version on EMI/Warner
and
3) Sol Gabetta's version on RCA.

Feel free to amend or condemn as wished .

Go!


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

This was being discussed quite recently, here:
http://www.talkclassical.com/34643-best-elgar-cello-concerto.html#post785828


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> This was being discussed quite recently, here:
> http://www.talkclassical.com/34643-best-elgar-cello-concerto.html#post785828


Cool, I was going for the angle of "favorite" rather than "best"  Subtle difference... favorite performances may not necessarily be the "best".


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2014)

Wispelwey's excellent recent recording on Channel Classics is my current favorite, although I do love the Du Pre/Barbirolli EMI recording for the pairing with the Sea Songs, performed by Janet Baker.


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

Personally, I adore both of Jaqueline Du Pre's recordings with Sir John Barbirolli - Studio and their live recording on Testament. These are tied as my favourites.

These are followed for me by the effervescent Sol Gabetta and Elgar's own recording with Beatrice Harrison. Both equally interesting and enjoyable.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall give a mention for my favourite
Yo-Yo Ma/Maazel/BPO


----------



## michaels (Oct 3, 2014)

I think of this like my kids -- I love them all, and spend time with each depending on the right time :lol:

But here are my 3 in an Unordered list:
* Wellerstein 
* Du Pre 
* Ma


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

1. du Pre/LSO/Barbirolli
2. Fournier/BPO/Wallenstein
3. Alisa Weilerstein/Staatskapelle Berlin/Barenboim
4. Gastinel/CBSO/Brown
5. Sol Gabetta/Danish NSO/Venzago


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Just found this thread - surely it doesn't belong in the chamber music section? - while listening to the Queyras/ Belohlavek recording, quite a good: a little cool but that's no bad thing in this work. Of course, I revere the duPre/Barbirolli recording which is far from cool but she had magic! I strongly dislike her later one, which is so overdone that it makes me suspicious of the piece. It needs the backstory to make it work at all IMO.

I am more than happy to put up with the limited sound of the Beatrice Harrison classic - perhaps it is my favourite. The second Isserlis recording (the one with Jarvi) is also a good one. And I also rate the Weilerstein. But, for me, this is not one of Elgar's best and more indispensable works.


----------

